# Anubias Disease Problems: Root Rot, Melting Leaf, Soft Rhizome & Loosen Stem



## kiddjam (Mar 16, 2011)

*1. Raise awareness, and the reason of this post.*
I have been searching forever for the solution and cause of disease of Anubias, and I come to no avail.

*Before you start reading...
YES WE KNOW THE RHIZOME SHOULD NOT BURIED;
YES WE KNOW THE DIFFERENCE OF SUBMERGED/EMERGED/EMERCED TRANSFORMATION OF THE PLANT.*

If you have collections of expensive plants, like I do:
Anubias species collection: *Nana "Petite", Nana "Stardust"*.
*Bucephalandra species collection*(they are relative to Anubias): mostly *Catherineae *and *Motleyana*. Too many of them, long list to type, they are look freaking great!
You probably don't want to see them melting or dying, or if you think you haven't encounter it yet, you better be prepared because it strikes your back like the killer from SCREAM movies series.

Now that I think the internet isn't providing enough information on the true facts regarding the disease of Anubias species, so I have to do it myself. 

I hope to write down causes and cure methods, for all the Anubias lovers, and let all desperate owners of diseased Anubias, have a place to set their foot in and discuss, because in the end, every one will have to face the disease on their own either now or in the future, alone in the dark, without a single clue to the problem, it is something YOU, the owner have to been through it to understand it, the lost of plant and money and time you invested in it, not a good feeling.

There is a interesting Anubias owner states that:"....Maybe my tank has Anubias HIV or something, they droppin like flies...."
Reference: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7vGIHlT-AI


==================================================================


*2. Anubias Disease, Sickness, Dying signs and healthiness issues.*

Disease Early Signs: Root Rot, Melting Leaf, Soft Rhizome & Loosen Stem.

I came up with some methods to detect the early sign of this cancer-like disease:
*1> by visual inspections:*
1A> relatively bigger white spot on stem base
1B> blowing-up-water-filled like stem and rhizome, specially stems
1C> brownish root tip, root spot, or soften new root
1D> brownish color on stem, even when the leaf is clean and looks ok or feel sturdy
1E> the back of the leaf, spotty/dotted leaf back/dorsal, losing lines
1F> transparent root
1G> no new bud or leaf growth in 10 days

*2> by handling the plant:*
2A> try to break the suspected rhizome, if it feels like non-fresh vegetable you bought from last week, your Anubias will soon to have problems
2B> pull the suspected leaf, if it's a non-firm leaf, it will not get back to its original position, and easy to pull away, this is a sign too
2C> touch/rub the rhizome with your fingers, if you feel it is sticky and can scrub off some green, clear or brownish crud, it is no good


==================================================================


*3. Rescuing actions/methods, causes and pathology.*

We still don't have anything that actually can bring the plant back to health 100%, and which would work easily.

I will post all the information from internet: summary, excerpt and links for all of you who cares.
And the information from all over the world.

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
Anubias emersed setup for nursing back to health
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...ck-health.html
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
Anubias disease
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...s-disease.html
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
Are my anubias dying?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...ias-dying.html
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
anubias melting?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/plants/pl...s-melting.html
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
Anubias roots melting away???
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/plants/pl...ting-away.html
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
Anubias is melting....really?..i thought they were un-killable
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/plants/pl...ught-they.html
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
What is going on with my Anubias, they are melting I think
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/plants/pl...y-melting.html
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
Anubias Nana Melting?
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aqua...ad.php?t=60132
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
Melting anubias plants
http://albertaaquatica.com/index.php?showtopic=22237
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
melting anubias roundleaf
http://indianaquariumhobbyist.com/co...topic&p=275756
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

stay tuned more to come...


----------



## kiddjam (Mar 16, 2011)

Water parameter is pefect. no doubt for a person like me to keep all these great plant, especially when they are darn expensive and slow growing.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm wondering how you're differentiating between disease vs nutrient deficiency?


----------



## kiddjam (Mar 16, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> I'm wondering how you're differentiating between disease vs nutrient deficiency?



hmmm..........nutrient deficiency? well because I have the latest ADA AS amazonia new substrate, dose with seachem flourish, excel, NPK enhancer, and trace element, with Tropica's new supplement...... I don't think it is nutrient deficiency at all......... and I got bunchs of other plant doing so great, namely HC(huge carpet in my tank) and other stems....and lots of thriving crypts and I just get tired of listing, those usualy and not so usual plant names......


*read this:*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...gy-emersed-culture/80406-anubias-disease.html
*
The guy had a coffefolia for about 20 years, and now infected with it.......
*

*and read this:*
http://www.anubias-engl.blogspot.com/2011/04/anubias-plants-rotting-facts-rumours.html

*I don't think you don't feel my pain here  Lots of money goes into Anubias and bucephalandra, and boom!! suddenly they die just like that......now.......... you will craving for answer like me.....................*


*
Pictures for your eye's feast....
tell me it is not disease:*

*The died off petioles.*

















*Spots on a section of rhizome.*


















*oh man.....i really wish the entire aquatic plant world of owner has this disease in their tanks, in their anubias,........ so now every body felt and will understand what it is to be left alone and isolated, helpless............
DAMN, evil, but true*


----------



## kiddjam (Mar 16, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I had the same problem with my anubias. My treatment was to cut off the diseased rhizome off. It seem to have cured the problem for me. 

It is not a nutrient dificiency.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Would suggest doing water changes and increase water flow/movement in your collection tanks to maintain your expensive plants.

Worked for my holding tanks without any issues.

When all else fails, pull your problem plants out and go emersed.

-Gordon


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

They're pretty sensitive to parameter changes too, like temperature shift, going from emersed to submerged. The leaves will melt. I've been through them all.


----------

